# Armour, Cytomel or synthroid?



## Tamellen (Jul 5, 2013)

Which is best post TT? I've been on synthroid for 15 years for multinodular goiter and hashis. Now that the thyroid is out, what is best to take? I've read most docs won't give armour. Thoughts appreciated.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

There is no one best drug. There's the best drug for you.  The standard protocol is to give synthroid (or similar generic) and get labs/talk to your doctor to assess from there. If you need added t3, you can explore the options from there.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Since you have been on Synthroid for 15 years, I would stick with that and be sure to request FT-3 and FT-4 to be sure you convert properly without your thyroid.


----------

